# Strother Archery Update 10/04/2010



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

*To all of our valued consumers!*

Hopefully you are all enjoying the hunting season.
We are making this announcement in response to all the rumors involving Strother Archery, Inc. and 2011.

On Friday, October 1, 2010 a letter was sent to all of our dealers regarding our current status as a company, our future status as a company, as well as the status of the relationship between Strother Archery Inc. and our designer Kevin Strother.

This was done so that our Dealer partners were fully aware of the situation before anything was aired publicly on the forums.

Our focus has been and always will be on our dealers, our consumers, and everyone else that is or could be a stakeholder in Strother Archery Inc.

Items of concern noted over the weekend are appreciated and we can address them individually as follows:

•	Strother Archery Inc. will most certainly be around in 2011. We will continue to use new technology on future models and we will be introducing innovations on the current model line.
•	Our warranty will remain in place.
•	Component parts will be available from Strother Archery Inc.
•	We are currently field testing our own 2011 design here in Michigan….You will not be disappointed!
•	The 2010 Valor will be introduced and available to dealers this month

In the best interests of both parties, we will not be commenting on the forums but we will provide updates as they are appropriate.

The team at Strother Archery Inc. remains strong, we are here for the long haul, these changes will not detour us from our goals, and, most importantly, we have embraced the changes and are very excited about the future!
We are full steam ahead! 

Best regards,

Michael P. Lueken
Operations Manager
Strother Archery, Inc.


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Im a bit confused by your post.. Are you insinuating that Kevin and Strother as a company are parting ways? Or am I reading this totally incorrectly?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Sure sounds that way to me...or at the very least it's a possibility to happen soon.


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Sure sounds that way to me...or at the very least it's a possibility to happen soon.


Okay just making sure that I wasn't crazy lol


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

That's the impression I got from reading it but could be wrong.


----------



## mjgonzo (Mar 21, 2010)

Where did the other thread go??????????????????


----------



## buckarcher (Jun 11, 2009)

Strother1 said:


> This was done so that our Dealer partners were fully aware of the situation before anything was aired publicly on the forums.


Good job with that, your about a week late. Anyhow, are you changing your name? Why would you name your company that in the first place? Can you add these answers to your official update?


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

buckarcher said:


> Good job with that, your about a week late. Anyhow, are you changing your name? Why would you name your company that in the first place? Can you add these answers to your official update?


Kinda what I was thinking! Maybe the owner shouldnt talk so much at "elk camp".


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

mjgonzo said:


> Where did the other thread go??????????????????


Yea, really...

Why the hell was it deleted? That's bogus!

There was some very useful information in that thread . . .


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

buckarcher said:


> Maybe you should get the whole story before running your trap. He has helped develop 3 successful companies. 1 is a major player, 1 is almost a major player, and time will tell for the other.


All I need to know is that he is in fact no longer a part of Strother Archery. And Strother Archery better incorporate a fully transferrable warranty and a lender bow policy.


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

As kevin stated in the previous thread, that started because the owner of strother was speaking publically about private matters, breached the contract that had the i dotted and t crossed and failed to copensate KS as per the contract stated. would you work for free?


----------



## UNCC Grad (Sep 10, 2004)

JWaltrip said:


> And Strother Archery better incorporate a fully transferrable warranty and a lender bow policy.


Maybe to get your business, but to my knowledge Elite is the only manufacturer to provide this type of warranty. Why do you think SA has to provide this? I agree that it is an awesome warranty that I wish all manufacturers would adopt, but it is NOT the industry standard.


----------



## buckarcher (Jun 11, 2009)

JWaltrip said:


> All I need to know is that he is in fact no longer a part of Strother Archery. And Strother Archery better incorporate a fully transferrable warranty and a lender bow policy.


Why would they do that? And what would Kevin have to do with it? Did Kevin call your house and tell you if you bought a Strother bow,that he would personally make sure SA would copy Elite Archery's warranty policy?


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm calling 15 pages easy...


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

duxbux said:


> I'm calling 15 pages easy...


It won't last that long.


----------



## smakdown (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree with Waltrip, how many companies does he need to leave before evryone sees the pattern? Yes he is a great bow designer but I am not drinking the cool-aid thats for sure! Drink up:darkbeer:


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

JWaltrip said:


> Who are you? And I WILL speculate.
> 
> The guys history speaks for itself. I have to prove nothing.


It is sad they deleted the other threads before you obviously got to read them! This departure is nothing like the ones at Bowtech and Elite, and I can speak on that because I WAS there! This is also quoting something that was in the thread that was deleted " This separation is due to contractual violations between SA and Kevin Strother" They both have their attorneys involved. Violations from making design changes without Kevins approval, financial obligations not being met by SA, and a few others. Those were talked about in the deleted thread. Apparently Brian Park (SA Owner) was talking at elk camp about firing Kevin, and that got posted here and it went from there! Kevin did not Walk away from SA like you are thinking. It is good to finally hear from the powers to be at SA on what their business plan is, because up until today it was up in the air and causing alot of negative speculation! I hope SA can survive thru this if nothing more than to be able to take care of the consumers who already purchased a bow and are worried about their warranty. Hopefully they can continue and whoever designs their line can produce a quality bow so they can continue to grow!


----------



## buckarcher (Jun 11, 2009)

smakdown said:


> I agree with Waltrip, how many companies does he need to leave before evryone sees the pattern? Yes he is a great bow designer but I am not drinking the cool-aid thats for sure! Drink up:darkbeer:


He stated (not me) in the other thread, that he did not leave BT, that he was let go, he was consulting for Elite, and their was a breach of contract with SA. He also said that he never intended to leave SA when he took the job. So yes, I can sympathize. None of us really know what happened with SA, but it would be fair to wait till the details are released before jumping to conclusions about him. As stated above, SA is excited and ready to move on without him, Kevin probably feels the same way, so where is the foul?


----------



## buckarcher (Jun 11, 2009)

I understand your frustrations and can sympathize with anyone who bought a bow thinking the designer owned the company. This seems to be a general misconception and I was also disappointed to hear this news. I also believe it was the intent of SA to create this misconception. It was said that this has been going on for 3 months and it is just today that it has been verified. I believe SA knows how powerful the connection is and therefore waited until the last moment to break the news in an effort to keep bow sales high. You still have a bow that was designed by KS and will be warranted by SA. That is what you knew when you bought the bow and the news has not changed. SA was right to address the concerns they did, and they seem to be confident that they can continue making top line bows.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

JWaltrip said:


> I did. Then it is not very smart to slap your name on a company that you have no ownership in.


your absolutely right and kevin stated that on his behalf that it was a stupd move. no argument there.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Im glad Strothers Archery is going to be around in 2011, The line of Bows Kevin designed for them are awsome.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

how about a side bet... Richard ends up at SA...


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Bucks said:


> how about a side bet... Richard ends up at SA...


who knows


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Listen guys Kevin left deal with it. What does it matter if hes there or not he still built a killer bow. If someone that originally left that designed the corvette....does that mean we should never buy a corvette? I think give them a chance, elite is still here and so is bowtech. I love my Infinity and I also think Kevin designs some of the best bows ever built. I wish kevin the best and I hope he builds a sweet bow because I will still buy because his designs are worth it for me.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Folks, there are 2 sides to this story. Kevin has 1 side and SA has another. Unless you were the fly on the wall that never got swatted and could read no one but them knows all the details and the whole truth. If you claim one side or the other you are just guessing. I like that SA made a very positive statement reassuring people and did not give details or lay blame. . . .very professional IMO. They have now each gone their way. The details do not matter. Kevin will end up getting to do what he ultimately wants to do and I am happy for him as we all should be. SA has things in the works for a new bow and improvements on the current bows. It sounds like they have laid out a business plan and are committed to the current and future customers. I am happy for them and wish them the best of luck also.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Bucks said:


> how about a side bet... Richard ends up at SA...


I think Richard is working with Winchester Archery now. I think he'll be tied up with that for a while.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Guess its time to change the name eh? Its gotten you this far, lets see what you can do without it. I wont be buying....but ill be rooting for ya 

Kevin...before ya get into anything else, go get Parker back on track. Purdy PLEEAAASSE


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

the letter was a typical corporate press release to stem the damage of uncertainty. as far as KS, he does design a nice bow as can be seen from the equalizer/allegiance to elite to strothers. they are all remarkably similar if you set them side by side, and great performers. they are all among my most favorite bows. i would give him the benefit of the doubt if this were the first rodea and not ground hog day.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

AR&BOW said:


> Folks, there are 2 sides to this story. Kevin has 1 side and SA has another. Unless you were the fly on the wall that never got swatted and could read no one but them knows all the details and the whole truth. If you claim one side or the other you are just guessing. I like that SA made a very positive statement reassuring people and did not give details or lay blame. . . .very professional IMO. They have now each gone their way. The details do not matter. SA has things in the works for a new bow and improvements on the current bows. It sounds like they have laid out a business plan and are committed to the current and future customers. I am happy for them and wish them the best of luck also.




Sorry, but being rational in one of these threads is just so uncool:wink:

100% right on!
As shooters, this split will only give us yet another choice in bows. If it turns out that one or the other isn't for you, don't buy it. All the speculation and heresay does no justice to anyone.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

maybe kevin should just team up with martin. work with the familly and make them even better


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow! I was thinking of ordering an inspire, I guess that is off the table.

Why can every good bow designer be just like Maitland ?


----------



## b0whunt3r (Aug 7, 2010)

Oregon HG said:


> It is sad they deleted the other threads before you obviously got to read them! This departure is nothing like the ones at Bowtech and Elite, and I can speak on that because I WAS there! This is also quoting something that was in the thread that was deleted " This separation is due to contractual violations between SA and Kevin Strother" They both have their attorneys involved. Violations from making design changes without Kevins approval, financial obligations not being met by SA, and a few others. Those were talked about in the deleted thread. Apparently Brian Park (SA Owner) was talking at elk camp about firing Kevin, and that got posted here and it went from there! Kevin did not Walk away from SA like you are thinking. It is good to finally hear from the powers to be at SA on what their business plan is, because up until today it was up in the air and causing alot of negative speculation! I hope SA can survive thru this if nothing more than to be able to take care of the consumers who already purchased a bow and are worried about their warranty. Hopefully they can continue and whoever designs their line can produce a quality bow so they can continue to grow!



I didn't see anything in the previous threads where Kevin said anything about “violations regarding design approvals”?


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I seen and read Kevin's side of things and well, he as good reason to be pissed. If your employer stuck you with a huge bill they said and you had in writing that they would pay, wouldn't you be upset when the collection company came knocking on your door.


----------



## buckarcher (Jun 11, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> What SA posted in another spot was not that professional IMO and was stating their side just like Kevin did. I am sure that they had the original post removed since they are now sponsors and Kevin is not. There was too much damning info in it. Any owner that shoots his mouth off in hunting camp is extremely unprofessional and immature IMO. That right there tells me a lot about them. They have some good bows because Kevin designed them. I sold my Inspire and glad that I did in hindsight now. I am done with them, especially after how I have seen them conduct themselves and I know a couple local dealers around me feel the same.





vhunter said:


> Well I seen and read Kevin's side of things and well, he as good reason to be pissed. If your employer stuck you with a huge bill they said and you had in writing that they would pay, wouldn't you be upset when the collection company came knocking on your door.


I'm with you guys. Don't bite the hand that feeds you! 
I would be afraid to buy a bow from SA if that is how they treat employees. It sounds to me like Kevin gave them everything, including his name. And the owner goes shooting his mouth off and bashing the man to a bunch of strangers. Let's not forget why they were successful in 2010, and they will soon find out that there was something else KS gave them, a loyal customer base. So all the guys that are mad, make sure your mad at the right people. They are really nice bows, but there are a lot of other nice bows too. Watch out for AA.


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

I can see why SA is pissed at Kevin, because of his Lack of legal standing with the cams he was starting SA with imagine how much that cost SA immediately with No recomp, I heard 20k for strings that were worthless, not to mention cams and limbs. OUCH$$$$$$$$$$, talk about sticking your Boss with a BIG Bill....
Then all the issues with the new bows for what a YEAR. In businesss that is called operating in the RED
When all the guys that followed KS to SA go to Kevins new Co. we will start hearing the bashing of SA bows just like they did with the previous best bow ever.
I would never touch a SA for sooo many reasons now.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

the smart thing for both sides would be to kiss, make up, and keep their eye on the business of designing bows. going legal weakens both sides severely. the primary reason this company received such a warm welcome was riding the shoulders of a guy who designs high performance bows. there was an immediate demand on name recognition alone. regardless of whos right or wrong, they both lose right now. without KS, SA will be gone in two years and KS will have another cloud over his head. As was mentioned, AA has nice and similar bows, as does Elite. They are primed to nibble back the SA marketshare.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Bucks said:


> the smart thing for both sides would be to kiss, make up, and keep their eye on the business of designing bows. going legal weakens both sides severely. the primary reason this company received such a warm welcome was riding the shoulders of a guy who designs high performance bows. there was an immediate demand on name recognition alone. regardless of whos right or wrong, they both lose right now. without KS, SA will be gone in two years and KS will have another cloud over his head. As was mentioned, AA has nice and similar bows, as does Elite. They are primed to nibble back the SA marketshare.


I agree with ya. Kevin is now stuck with a big bill and SA can't use his designs for 2011. Both lose if you ask me.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

This announcement almost make Bowtech and Elite look like saints.

I am one of Kevin's fans, but I am sicken tired of this kept happening.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Bucks said:


> the smart thing for both sides would be to kiss, make up, and keep their eye on the business of designing bows. going legal weakens both sides severely. the primary reason this company received such a warm welcome was riding the shoulders of a guy who designs high performance bows. there was an immediate demand on name recognition alone. regardless of whos right or wrong, they both lose right now. without KS, SA will be gone in two years and KS will have another cloud over his head. As was mentioned, AA has nice and similar bows, as does Elite. They are primed to nibble back the SA marketshare.


AA is not the only one. Look at Maitland USA, there is one success story other archery companies ought to follow. Needless to say, there are hundreds of SA dealers out there trying to dump their SA bows right now. I know small shops that used to sell Elite and Bowtech, but now 8 out of 10 bows on display are Strothers. Those shops will either be stuck with the bows, or have to get rid of them at loss, or near loss.


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't really understand all the hate towards Kevin. He has produced the best bow in the history of all three companies he's worked for. The Tribute, GT and Z, and all the SA bows won't be topped. It's not like the guy designs a turd bow and bails on the company and you get stuck with a horrible bow. I appreciate the man's talent and look forward to what he comes up with next, no matter what name is on the limbs. I do think he made a huge mistake letting SA use his name. That was a big time brain fart if he was only going to be a designer.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Alex_Holliman said:


> I don't really understand all the hate towards Kevin. He has produced the best bow in the history of all three companies he's worked for. The Tribute, GT and Z, and all the SA bows won't be topped. It's not like the guy designs a turd bow and bails on the company and you get stuck with a horrible bow. I appreciate the man's talent and look forward to what he comes up with next, no matter what name is on the limbs. I do think he made a huge mistake letting SA use his name. That was a big time brain fart if he was only going to be a designer.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree, that was the worst mistake I've ever made...and there have been some tough ones to top....


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> Alex_Holliman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand all the hate towards Kevin. He has produced the best bow in the history of all three companies he's worked for. The Tribute, GT and Z, and all the SA bows won't be topped. It's not like the guy designs a turd bow and bails on the company and you get stuck with a horrible bow. I appreciate the man's talent and look forward to what he comes up with next, no matter what name is on the limbs. I do think he made a huge mistake letting SA use his name. That was a big time brain fart if he was only going to be a designer.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

My question is, since Kevin Strother is no longer with Strother Archery, is the company going to change their name? If not, what happens when someone buys a Strother designed by someone other than Kevin? Will that be considered false advertising? Don't most people (if not all), associate Strother Archery with Kevin? I would think there could be some issues down the road. 

Best of luck to all parties.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Kevin 
Good luck out there. Im sure you will move on and accomplish more and better things to come , You are a great designer of many many bows and been a part of many great bow companies and hope to see more coming soon . Keep your guard up and stand tall as you have accomplished more things in life than most people will fail at . 
Good luck 
Pure Havoc


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

tomkat04 said:


> My question is, since Kevin Strother is no longer with Strother Archery, is the company going to change their name? If not, what happens when someone buys a Strother designed by someone other than Kevin? Will that be considered false advertising? Don't most people (if not all), associate Strother Archery with Kevin? I would think there could be some issues down the road.
> 
> Best of luck to all parties.


that what sucks for everyone who bought the bows. they all thought it was kevins company. i know i did. im sorry but i dont see SA being around long enough for this to matter. they sold bows because of kevins name and design and with him gone and the company only being around for a year, the issues with dealers not getting bows fast enough ect... i doubt many people will still carry there bows. wish them luck but i think they would really need to make an absolutly amazing bow with some twiste to it that would really stand out to even have a chance in 2011. esp if kevin has bows to release this year


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

tomkat04 said:


> My question is, since Kevin Strother is no longer with Strother Archery, is the company going to change their name? If not, what happens when someone buys a Strother designed by someone other than Kevin? Will that be considered false advertising? Don't most people (if not all), associate Strother Archery with Kevin? I would think there could be some issues down the road.
> 
> Best of luck to all parties.


Honestly the easiest thing they can do is just change the name to SA since that is what most call it anyway! Make it stand for Sandusky Archery which is where they are manufactured and move on! Not a big deal, they way I see it, Kevins designs gave them a HUGE boost for a starter company and they experienced growing pains like no other! As long as they have a competent designer to replace Kevin, even if they are not as good as Kevins designs, they are still in the market place! If you own a Strother bow, it is still a great bow and will be next year! The important thing is SA announced they are moving forward and will honor the warranty, so why freak out and sell the bow you loved 2 weeks ago, its still the same bow! Would you run out and sell your (if we were all so lucky if we owned one) AC Shelby Cobra because Mr. Shelby passed away? The bow is there it is a great shooter, enjoy the bow until your ready to buy the new best thing out there, Warranty is still inplace, Enjoy it!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Oregon HG said:


> Honestly the easiest thing they can do is just change the name to SA since that is what most call it anyway! Make it stand for Sandusky Archery which is where they are manufactured and move on! Not a big deal, they way I see it, Kevins designs gave them a HUGE boost for a starter company and they experienced growing pains like no other! As long as they have a competent designer to replace Kevin, even if they are not as good as Kevins designs, they are still in the market place! If you own a Strother bow, it is still a great bow and will be next year! The important thing is SA announced they are moving forward and will honor the warranty, so why freak out and sell the bow you loved 2 weeks ago, its still the same bow! Would you run out and sell your (if we were all so lucky if we owned one) AC Shelby Cobra because Mr. Shelby passed away? The bow is there it is a great shooter, enjoy the bow until your ready to buy the new best thing out there, Warranty is still inplace, Enjoy it!



Shelby..... would be a great name for a bow...


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Shelby..... would be a great name for a bow...


Maybe Shelby could make some Hod-Rod Cams!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

SA = Sandusky Archery?


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

I have seen with my own eyes, notarized evidence that SA is in breech of contractual agreement with Mr. KS.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

BearKills said:


> I have seen with my own eyes, notarized evidence that SA is in breech of contractual agreement with Mr. KS.


 Hey them lawyers got to eat to. They seem to get upset when they don't get paid.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Kevin already has a company. It's called Stingray Enterprises Inc. I'll bet he produces a bow under this company within the next 6 months.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

USNarcher said:


> Kevin already has a company. It's called Stingray Enterprises Inc. I'll bet he produces a bow under this company within the next 6 months.


I thought that was Kurt Strother, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Oregon HG (Mar 22, 2008)

GusGus30125 said:


> I thought that was Kurt Strother, but I could be wrong.


Kevin is Stingray Enterprises, Inc, Kurt owns Stingray Stabilizers, I would assume it is umbrella'd under Stingray Enterprises, Inc. business license in one way or another. I would love to see Stingray Bows by Kevin and Stingray accessories by Kurt! I think that would be a great family business for them!


----------



## Johnson16 (Sep 22, 2009)

So does all this mean I can pick up an Infinity on the cheap! I don't care KS is at the company or not. That was a nice shooting bow that I will be buying. I don't have the patience to wait for another KS bow...lol.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

BearKills said:


> I have seen with my own eyes, notarized evidence that SA is in breech of contractual agreement with Mr. KS.


i take it you have never been to court with lawyers and a clueless judge who hears an abuse case one minute and a IP case the next. this means nothing. anyone can have anything notarized, never means its true just that someone vouches for the verbiage of the document. even then, the wording is up for interpretation.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

In the case of stingray... may I make an immediate request?? how about a longer ATA speed bow... 

as far as the job hopping, wont make a decision there until the details are released. KS leaving BT was a natural move and he did his dues there. This SA thing sounds like a strange anomoly. Not sure what to think of the Elite move without the details. I did find it curious that he left just when a big checkbook showed up. Either way, the ATA show will be interesting.


----------



## mdarton (Jan 11, 2008)

Still looking at a Strother bow for 2011. I like some of the refinements Strother has made to the Darton patents. The draw stops are interesting. Darton as of 2010 doesnt offer an almost 8" brace ht speed bow. Fit and finish looks great in pictures. Would like to shoot a Vanquish. Any central Indiana dealers thinking Strother? Just keep paying the Darton royalties.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Strother to Athens Archery.....who seen that one coming. I can't even begin to express how stoked I am about this union. :jam:


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Bucks said:


> i take it you have never been to court with lawyers and a clueless judge who hears an abuse case one minute and a IP case the next. this means nothing. anyone can have anything notarized, never means its true just that someone vouches for the verbiage of the document. even then, the wording is up for interpretation.



Kind of hard to fake signatures though ... notarized or not. And for the record, I have two close personal friends that are lawyers and an uncle that is a judge, notarized documents are still upheld in court if the notary is verified.


----------



## 187elk (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see Kevin's 2011 offering!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Slippy Field said:


> Strother to Athens Archery.....who seen that one coming. I can't even begin to express how stoked I am about this union. :jam:


Did you sell your soul to the devil to get this info? Or do I need to read this thread better.


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

I would like to be a fly on that wall!


----------



## dreamseason501 (Sep 22, 2009)

Slippy Field said:


> Strother to Athens Archery.....who seen that one coming. I can't even begin to express how stoked I am about this union. :jam:


:mg:


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Slippy Field said:


> Strother to Athens Archery.....who seen that one coming. I can't even begin to express how stoked I am about this union. :jam:


Slippy must have been to Elk Camp :zip:


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Whatever Kevin decides is his decision. If he's not getting paid, why be there giving them the designs he comes up with. Looking forward to see anything he comes up with in the future. 
When he was at Elite he helped me gain speed with my GT500 to get it where it should be. He didn't have to, but he did. That should say alot about his character and his desire to help people get the performance they want from their bow. I'll always want the latest design of Kevin's due to the performance he gets from his bows. I'll wait on a Strother for awhile and see his latest breakthrough.


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Browtine22 said:


> Slippy must have been to Elk Camp :zip:


That's what I was thinking too. It's amazing how much inside info people on AT get...:bs:

However, if this turned out to be true i think that would be awesome. Kevin is a great designer.:banana:


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Shelby..... would be a great name for a bow...


Not sure if Shelby got kicked out of the company bearing his own name, I would still keep my Shelby Cobra!

Particularly if he starts a new company call Strother Archery Reincarnated, I will sell the Shelby Cobra in a jiffy to buy from SA Reincarnated. A Shelby car from an archery company... Now! That is a thought!

You know what, we probably will keep the SA bows, but when the new Strother brain child comes to fruition, I won't blink an eye to dump the old ones to get the new ones.

As the old saying goes "...when the spirit is gone, the flesh will only rot away..."


----------



## rgm381 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had Strother on my list of bows considered for my next purchase. With Kevin gone they will no longer be on the list.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

What SA posted in another spot was not that professional IMO and was stating their side just like Kevin did. I am sure that they had the original post removed since they are now sponsors and Kevin is not. There was too much damning info in it. Any owner that shoots his mouth off in hunting camp is extremely unprofessional and immature IMO. That right there tells me a lot about them. They have some good bows because Kevin designed them. I sold my Inspire and glad that I did in hindsight now. I am done with them, especially after how I have seen them conduct themselves and I know a couple local dealers around me feel the same.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

BearKills said:


> Kind of hard to fake signatures though ... notarized or not. And for the record, I have two close personal friends that are lawyers and an uncle that is a judge, notarized documents are still upheld in court if the notary is verified.


maybe your friends have been to court but you havent... the point is being missed... uphold what??? a notarized piece of paper? that means little or it means alot. its the words and the total picture. certainly that piece of paper is not the only evidence.. are they clear, legal and unambiguous?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Kevin is NOT going to Athens guys. I asked Kevin that directly and he said no.


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

jfuller17 said:


> Kevin is NOT going to Athens guys. I asked Kevin that directly and he said no.


I would think at this point Kevin realizes that his only option is to form his own company. Design, production, marketing, everything. When he does - it will be a success. He is the best designer in the industry. You think all this press is going to tarnish his name? No way Jose! There is no such thing as bad press when you got the skills.


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bucks said:


> maybe your friends have been to court but you havent... the point is being missed... uphold what??? a notarized piece of paper? that means little or it means alot. its the words and the total picture. certainly that piece of paper is not the only evidence.. are they clear, legal and unambiguous?


It's crystal clear Bucks. I say, I say, I say boy, it's crystal clear evidence, not just a notarized piece of paper. Hope everything works out for all parties.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> What SA posted in another spot was not that professional IMO and was stating their side just like Kevin did. I am sure that they had the original post removed since they are now sponsors and Kevin is not. There was too much damning info in it. Any owner that shoots his mouth off in hunting camp is extremely unprofessional and immature IMO. That right there tells me a lot about them. They have some good bows because Kevin designed them. I sold my Inspire and glad that I did in hindsight now. I am done with them, especially after how I have seen them conduct themselves and I know a couple local dealers around me feel the same.


So your saying that what was said about elk camp was 100% the truth because 1 person said so and no one else from there has said anything to back it up?:confused3: That 1 person has had a vendetta against SA for a very long time. 

Lets just say. . . . . 1 person has misled a lot of people on here and they have fallin for it hook, line and sinker. :doh:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

AR&BOW said:


> So your saying that what was said about elk camp was 100% the truth because 1 person said so and no one else from there has said anything to back it up?:confused3: That 1 person has had a vendetta against SA for a very long time.
> 
> Lets just say. . . . . 1 person has misled a lot of people on here and they have fallin for it hook, line and sinker. :doh:


his post sounded pretty true now with kevin saying he is leaving the company


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

AR&BOW said:


> So your saying that what was said about elk camp was 100% the truth because 1 person said so and no one else from there has said anything to back it up?:confused3: That 1 person has had a vendetta against SA for a very long time.
> 
> Lets just say. . . . . 1 person has misled a lot of people on here and they have fallin for it hook, line and sinker. :doh:


Nobody has disputed what sliver said was said at elk camp. Maybe whom ever you have talked to has misled you or maybe I've been misled. Who knows. All I know is the info I saw.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> his post sounded pretty true now with kevin saying he is leaving the company





vhunter said:


> Nobody has disputed what sliver said was said at elk camp. Maybe whom ever you have talked to has misled you or maybe I've been misled. Who knows. All I know is the info I saw.


Yes sawtooth, one would certainly think that.

I won't say much or give details, but 2 things I will say:

1) Brian ( the owner) did not go shooting his mouth off or be unprofessional or immature.
2) The report from elk camp had a little extra help from someone that was not there.

Put those 2 together and you will see the big picture. I have probably said too much already, but all the misleading bugs me. I will be :tape: now.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

AR&BOW said:


> Yes sawtooth, one would certainly think that.
> 
> I won't say much or give details, but 2 things I will say:
> 
> ...


So then your saying that sliver is lying and that PB never sad anything about Kevin to him at Elk camp? I know if someone made up stuff about me like that I would be defending myself.


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Nov 18, 2008)

oh i love puzzles!!! .......... :confused3:


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Nov 18, 2008)

so kevin told silver to say that parks said things about kevin?........ my brain's exploding.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

GotaLuvThosPens said:


> so kevin told silver to say that parks said things about kevin?........ my brain's exploding.


 No, I am not nor will I point fingers at anyone. I am just saying things are not cut and dry as to what was ACTUALLY said and HOW it was said. What was printed is not the way it was said, but there was help in coming up with the story. This one goes outside the box.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

AR&BOW said:


> So your saying that what was said about elk camp was 100% the truth because 1 person said so and no one else from there has said anything to back it up?:confused3: That 1 person has had a vendetta against SA for a very long time.
> 
> Lets just say. . . . . 1 person has misled a lot of people on here and they have fallin for it hook, line and sinker. :doh:


Kevin already addressed Sliver and said they are good and have had some differences in the past, but we all do. Enough know him to vouch for him as a very standup guy. Funny, how what he said caused much of this to be surfaced, That there alone tells me there was a lot of truth to it. You seem like a very good person, but all of your posts have always backed up everything SA does, even when they had manufacturing issues or other similar issues. I know they are a new company and have growing pains, but you always sided with them, even when you did not know all the details and I am speaking from direct personal experience.


----------



## mdarton (Jan 11, 2008)

Kevin should just patent his ideas (if slight changes to existing patents are eligible) and license them to multiple companies, ala Darton.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

My Guess: Kevin will go on and produce a few bowsStingray). They will be exceptional. Athens will do all of the machine work. Athens is a CNC Machine shop 1st..They will do an awesome job as always. Kevin will prosper because HE SIMPLY DESIGNS BOWS THAT ARCHERS WANT! SA, well, they will be like a flea on a dog, they will eventually die off. The spray from their own mouths will have caused their downfall.
We will all be the Winners(archers) because it will push the envelope for all the Manufactururers.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> My Guess: Kevin will go on and produce a few bowsStingray). They will be exceptional. Athens will do all of the machine work. Athens is a CNC Machine shop 1st..They will do an awesome job as always. Kevin will prosper because HE SIMPLY DESIGNS BOWS THAT ARCHERS WANT! SA, well, they will be like a flea on a dog, they will eventually die off. The spray from their own mouths will have caused their downfall.
> We will all be the Winners(archers) because it will push the envelope for all the Manufactururers.


I know which parts of the post is 100% accurate!!!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

=d !!!!!!!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I think it is about time Kevin does what most thought he had done when SA started and that is bite the bullet and go it alone. If the owner is the designer and the manufacturer then it removes all speculation about who makes the decisions. We all know that he designs a great bow and with the experience he has gained with Bowtech/Elite/SA I am sure he has picked up a few ideas about running a business. I wish him all the best.


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Exactly what I will do. Thanks.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

When you come up with a better hunting bow than a Z28 I will buy one.


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I think it is about time Kevin does what most thought he had done when SA started and that is bite the bullet and go it alone. If the owner is the designer and the manufacturer then it removes all speculation about who makes the decisions. We all know that he designs a great bow and with the experience he has gained with Bowtech/Elite/SA I am sure he has picked up a few ideas about running a business. I wish him all the best.





Kevin Strother1 said:


> Exactly what I will do. Thanks.


Isn't that what you did at Elite in the beginning?


----------



## UNCC Grad (Sep 10, 2004)

Guys, this thread is dedicated to the future of SA and their statements about warranties. To my knowledge, KS is no longer a "Manufacturer" since he left SA. No disrespect to Kevin, but his future should be left out of this thread.


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

IMOP.....the future of SA has left the building!!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

The future of SA looks bright what I have seen... I'm mean look at every other company Kevin has been with and left. They are all prospering and wll continue to do so. I, myself, absolutley love my SR71 and plan on picking up another Stroter in the near future...


----------



## jeffrey1 (Feb 4, 2009)

ohiohunter02 said:


> The future of SA looks bright what I have seen... I'm mean look at every other company Kevin has been with and left. They are all prospering and wll continue to do so. I, myself, absolutley love my SR71 and plan on picking up another Stroter in the near future...


Not this time! IMO I just dont see it.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

ohiohunter02 said:


> The future of SA looks bright what I have seen... I'm mean look at every other company Kevin has been with and left. They are all prospering and wll continue to do so. I, myself, absolutley love my SR71 and plan on picking up another Stroter in the near future...


I am inclined to agree. I shot my first bowtech (Extreme VFT ), and fell in love. Them I got an Allegiance. A bow from heaven. Tried the synergy, and hated it. went to a 101st, and it was ok, but not an allegiance. This year, i shot them all, looking for that magic bow. Destroyer NO, maxxis, NO, Alphamax, NO, nothing wowed me, and nothing shot better than my 101. Then at the NO Bull in Lindsberg, I shot the strothers WOW is all I can say. I struggled with it, because of Kevins history, and I bled Bowtech, but I bought one ( Inspire ), and waited 8 weeks for it to show up. Now, ALL that aside, all I can say is this is the GREATEST bow I have ever shot. My scores have jumped up, it is smooth, and fast. It is the best bow (for me ) manufactured today. if Kevin is gone, that is a shame. BUT, I have my bow, and I don't need a new one every year, so I will continue to shoot this one till the next best for me comes along ( and I can honestly say that the name on the bow won't make any difference because it will say "mine")


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Kevin Strother1 said:


> I know which parts of the post is 100% accurate!!!


Maybe all but the machining part? There is ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT that YOU WILL DO WELL! I have been shooting archery for 31-yrs. and have shot them all(even on several pro-staffs of different manufacturers)... I shot your Bowtech designs in '04 and '05..I knew that these bows were special! They only got better. As you have stated, GOD has given you the innate ability to design bows..that is a reality! I cannot wait to see what comes...I believe that if GOD BE WITH YOU and FOR YOU, nothing can stop you brother!

I LOOK FORWARD to seeing and experiencing what you introduce. I have no doubts it will be phenomenal!! You don't need luck you have the blessing. Thanks for being available on these forums, I appreciate it! It shows that you truly love archery and care. Trey


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

*Future of SA*



ohiohunter02 said:


> The future of SA looks bright what I have seen... I'm mean look at every other company Kevin has been with and left. They are all prospering and wll continue to do so. I, myself, absolutley love my SR71 and plan on picking up another Stroter in the near future...


I don't see the future of SA at all. 

Bowtech is a large company and stable. Kevin's leaving was a big ripple, but they managed it.

After Kate and Kevien left, Elite introduced the owner transferrable warranty which boost their owner's confidence.

The only reason people bought from SA is because of Kevin's design. And he is a genius of a bow designer who consistently outdoes his previous work. 

In other words, most of the SA's followings are following Kevin, not the stability nor the warranty. The dealers who ordered from SA will now want to see what is Kevin up to next. If Kevin retires to his private island in the South Pacific, then SA might stand a chance. But we all know Kevin has great stuff up his sleeves, so whatever the SA is selling are all yesteryear gears as far as Kevin's designs are concerned. If you have the money to buy state of the art compound bows, would you buy Kevin's old design from the company Kevin has parted, or the latest from Kevin's drawing board from his own company ?


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

I doubt they will be on anyones. Its not exactly a Strother anymore.


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

crumbe said:


> IMOP.....the future of SA has left the building!!


Negative, the future of SA is just beginning.


----------

